

Microsite to wrap other sites in duct tape - rsgong
http://wra.pt

======
rsgong
Our HTML5 canvas hackathon turned into our April fools microsite.

I had to freshen up on trig to roll our own micro-optimized collision
detection library.

Every strip is a y=mx+b line stored in a depth-sorted array, so traversing
down we solve for the first intersection- that's our click detection- and then
traverse up to find intersections with other strips to see if the clicked
strip is removable. Hope you're proud of me, Ms.McMillan.

I'd love to hear any feedback you all have to offer :)

~~~
bradleyland
Crashes my browser :(

Safari 8.0.4

OS X Yosemite 10.10.2 (14C1514)

